#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Mijn nieuwe vliegkist (op wielen)

## FiëstaLj

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## FiëstaLj

Nou ja...

bij deze de link dan..
http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0MwBYDCgQipFOK4HZHluNYCVrhXe7lsUcbIDxmA4I6LNm693vU  AmCbX!csm3gh6teTndnEe*sSCzUrArZIffl8Q/fiat-uno.JPG

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Tiemen

En krijgen we nog specs te horen ook? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Tiemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

Fiat Uno 1.5I 
bouwjaar: 1992
geimporteerd uit italie in 2000

km: 140.000
5 deurs, sportwielen, sportstuur.

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## LJ Max

> citaat: sportwielen



Sportwielen ?? Dat zijn gewone wieldoppen !!!

wat heeft dat wagentje gekost ?

__________________________
*Drive-in disco TECHNO BASE *

Check de vernieuwde site !!!!

Greetzz
__________________________

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> 
> Sportwielen ?? Dat zijn gewone wieldoppen !!!



WIE HEEFT HET OVER WIELDOPPEN ??

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## Dj Cross

en hier kan je nou mee vliegen? en mee 'gooien' en doen? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

als je er vleugels aanzet kan je er mee vliegen ja..

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## dj Q-bone

dan moet je ook nog twee straalmotoren opzetten. Volgens mij krijg je hem namelijk niet de lucht in met je 1.4L (1.6L?) diesel motortje <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

1.5I en niet op diesel maar benzine

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## LJ Max

Is dat je 1e auto'tje ???

__________________________
*Drive-in disco TECHNO BASE *

Check de vernieuwde site !!!!

Greetzz
__________________________

----------


## bBINK

Ik zie je er misschien wel eens mee langs komen "vliegen"  :Wink: 

__________________________________________________  Afknippen langs deze lijn

----------


## Mr Dj

Zijn leuke autoojes, Bij ons in de buurt had iemand er ooit een met een V6 erin (zelf helemaal omgebouwt) DAT IS GAAF, ziet er niet uit (schaamt je ogen uit je kop) maar blazen dat dat ding deed. Hij heft hem er nu wel uit gedaan ivm de dorst

----------


## Arjan

Hey!

Nu we het toch hebben over auto's..... ik haal woensdag 11 sept(wat een datum he!) mijn gloednieuwe Seat Ibiza model 2003 op!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Heb er wel zin in!!
Foto's komen nog wel

See ya!
Arjan

----------


## Dj Cross

ik maak wel een foto van mijn fiets <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Hee, das een rappe Fiat.....ik heb vroeger een Uno 60S gehad...dat was een 1.1.....en die was al best rap...en niet kapot te krijgen..

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

----------


## Dj Cross

net een flightcase dus

----------


## Niek...

> citaat:Hee, das een rappe Fiat.....ik heb vroeger een Uno 60S gehad...dat was een 1.1.....en die was al best rap...en niet kapot te krijgen..



Dacht dat jij een shovel had <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Greetz Niek*

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Leuk wagentje heb je gevonden Tijs. Ook redelijk zuinig lijkt me, al weet ik natuurlijk niet hoe je rijdt  :Smile: 

Groeten, Remco

----------


## martje

Nou moet ie nog effe naar de bak bouwer om er een meubel bakkie op te laten zetten voor de beun spulletjes.<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

maar wij hebben MARTIN mzzl Martje L.J. on the road

----------


## _Jasper

Kan ik natuurlijk ook niet achterblijven met mijn vliegkist;




Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

Bijgewerkt door - _Jasper op 08/09/2002  23:40:58

----------


## BENjpt

> citaat:
> Hey!
> 
> Nu we het toch hebben over auto's..... ik haal woensdag 11 sept(wat een datum he!) mijn gloednieuwe Seat Ibiza model 2003 op!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Heb er wel zin in!!
> Foto's komen nog wel
> 
> See ya!
> Arjan



Nog een paar daagies..<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar persoonlijk prefereer ik het vorige model (die met groot display in het midden).. Dat nieuwe model heeft zo'n ford Ka dashboard (met ronde cockpits)..
Maar Ik zal bij deze m'n vliegkist ook ff tonen..:


<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>LOL
greezz

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## BENjpt

Die 4-bars doe ik natuurlijk gewoon in de kofferbak..<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Love, Life and Lighting. The 3 most important things in life!

----------


## LJ Max

<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

haha.... IK moet nog heel wat jaartjes wachten voordat ik mijn eerste auto / busje koop .....

voorlopig moet ik mijn ouders nog lastig vallen met vervoer <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


TECHNOBA$E Drive-in show

----------


## speakerfreak

ff kijken hoe ik die foto er op ga krijgen 

warom werkt dat niet

speakerfreak was here....<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_angry.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bijgewerkt door - speakerfreak op 09/09/2002  17:14:01

----------


## speakerfreak

http://groups.msn.com/JHFORUMFILES/c...to&PhotoID=325

hhmm mischien zo

speakerfreak was here....

Bijgewerkt door - speakerfreak op 09/09/2002  17:33:42


Bijgewerkt door - speakerfreak op 09/09/2002  17:34:41

wordt een lekker zooitje zo :Smile: <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

maar werken doet ie nie nou ja dan gewoon die link.
dit is trouwens wel 1 van ONZE autos.
lekkere ragbak<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>

Bijgewerkt door - speakerfreak op 09/09/2002  17:37:44

----------


## bob

Hoi Jasper,
Mooie 620 ik ken ze [lekker snel].
Wat voor motor heeft hij een 1.8, 2.0 of 2.3
Gebruik je hem ook voor drive in?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groten Bob

----------


## _Jasper

> citaat:
> Hoi Jasper,
> Mooie 620 ik ken ze [lekker snel].
> Wat voor motor heeft hij een 1.8, 2.0 of 2.3
> Gebruik je hem ook voor drive in?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> Groten Bob



2 liter benzine motor (zo'n honda v-tec) hangt erin <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
En ja.. gebruik hem voor de drive-in, hangt dan wel een aanhangertje achteraan. <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>


Seeeeeeee ya
Jasper
Drive-in Show The Dream Team

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Tja...je kunt niet alles hebben, als arme geluidspik...


Trouwens....deze is te koop...:-)
fiat_fiorino@hotmail.com

Olaf, Duffhuës Edit Company.
Heesch.

Ik wil een Volkswagen...zit een E, een A en een W in...EAW..

Bijgewerkt door - Olaf Duffhuës op 09/09/2002  20:50:25

----------


## bob

Is dat nou een fiat fiorino?

Groeten Bob

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> Is dat nou een fiat fiorino?



hoe kom je daar nou bij ?

das een "fiat_fiorino@hotmail.com"

Maar ik installeer Dynacord, Ev, Bss, Dateq, Pioneer, Samsung, Highend, Eurolite.... etc...

----------


## bob

Inderdaad, hoe zou ik daar nou bij komen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Bob

----------


## bob

En Arjan, hoe bevalt de nieuwe Ibiza?

Groeten Bob

----------


## Dj Cross

vast wel goed..

vliegkist van papie <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>:



volvo s60, 2.4 benzine, zwart..

----------


## ralph

Ik ben niet kleurendoof ofzo, maar of je vader heeft een andere auto, of je weet niet precies wat zwart is Cross <img src=icon_smile_clown.gif border=0 align=middle>

Olaf, ben jij je Fiat al kwijt?
Kan uit ervaring vertellen dat dit en schon wagentje is...

&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;Hoe meer zielen, hoe minder bier!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;

----------


## splash

Waarschijnlijk heeft hij geen foto van zijn vaders auto, dus heeft hij maar een foto van de volvo site geplukt, die jammergenoeg een andere kleur was! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## bob

Als je wat fantasie hebt kan je hem gewoon zwart denken<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
En DJ Cross, wordt de Volvo ook gebruikt voor drive-in?

Groeten Bob

----------


## Dj Cross

> citaat: Ik ben niet kleurendoof ofzo, maar of je vader heeft een andere auto, of je weet niet precies wat zwart is Cross



zo te zien zou ik dan ook in zweden wonen..

en met een aanhangertje lukt het drive-in gebeuren wel..

----------


## musicjohn

Hier dan een plaatje van mijn vliegmachine:



en ja...  ik weet dat'ie nodig gewassen moet worden! Maar dit lieve beestje blaast heerlijk. Top van 170km/u (met volle lading).

Gelijk maar even van de gelegenheid gebruik maken om te vertellen over de promo-tour in zuid Spanje van de afgelopen twee weken.

Deze is bijzonder succesvol verlopen. Van tevoren was er door een locale nederlandse horeca ondernemer al een leuke flyer gemaakt en verspreid onder tientallen uitgaans gelegenheden aan de Costa:



Hier nog even een plaatje tijdens het inpakken aan de vooravond van het vertrek:



We zijn op donderdagochtend 3 oktober vertrokken, via antwerpen en Parijs richting Bordeaux. Daar een Hotelletje gepakt. Hier nog even een foto van mijn vliegmachine bij nacht, bij het hotel:



Leuk hé, die reflecterende strips...

De tweede dag doorgereden tot ca. 200 km onder Madrid. De derde dag om 3 uur 's middags aangekomen in Fuengirola (meest zuidelijke puntje van Spanje, ca. 25 km van Marbella en 150 km van Gibraltar. Bij goed weer kun je Marokko aan de andere kant van de oceaan zien liggen!

Ik heb tijdens de tour vier optredens verzorgd. Uit deze optredens zijn voldoende boekingen binnen gekomen om de agenda vanaf december a.s. 7 dagen per week te kunnen vullen, met twee optredens per dag! Niet dat ik dat van plan ben hoor, ik vind 5 avonden per week optreden wel genoeg. 

Dus, vanaf half december gaat deze jongen voorgoed naar Spanje. Heerlijk hoor, vrolijke mensen, lekker klimaat, prettige werksfeer.

Om je een idee te geven, iedere avond zaten we na het optreden om half twee 's nachts nog in een korte broek en een T-shirtje op een terras of het balcon van het hotel. We hebben het dus over anderhalve week geleden hé... tweede week oktober !!! Op de dag was het nog zo'n 26 - 29 ºC en 's nachts zo rond de 21.

Nou, jullie zijn in ieder geval weer op de hoogte. Dus bij deze...  adios amigo's!





Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

Doe mij maar een Mazda, daar zit ook een A en een D in .....

Bijgewerkt door - musicjohn op 21/10/2002  00:27:33

----------


## Joost van Ens

He john, leuk te horen fat het je daar goed gaat. Veel plezier, werk ze en tot.........?

groeten

----------


## FiëstaLj

Heb me maar es wat flinke audio in mijn autotje gelegd

Ziehier mijn In Car Entertainment:
Headunit: Kenwood KDC 2021SA


Versterker: Sony XM 1002HX


Zelfbouw Sub (2x10")


Versterker ingebouwd:


De versterker staat in brug op de subwoofer te spelen... beestje krijgt dus 350W voor zijn kiezen.

Ps.. let niet op de loshangende draden, zover ben ik nog niet gekomen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## bBINK

Ik kom binnenkort eens luisteren of het genoeg boenkt in de Uno <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Anders gooien we die 12"er wat hier nog staat erbij <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

__________________________________________________  Afknippen langs deze lijn

----------


## reflection

heeel netjes, nu alleen de behringer nog in case. anders leeft ie niet heeel lang denk ik..

In tilburg is het te doen!!

----------


## MatthiasB

ik moet zeggen dat die behringer dozen toch sterk zijn hoor LOL

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## groenteboer

In-car-entertainment ??

Hier een plaatje van mijn dashboard.. Pioneer cd/tuner hier helaas niet te zien.. Koffer maak ik binnenkort nog wel eens een plaatje van, past iig geen kratje bier meer in <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0SADLAhAVYQEZ9H3zYGq8Y9c!MXzXjuC*XM2LC43l3*InplHQU  uS18mKlTth1wrXSC0KWNiixdlRPdz2tFi*dM770hBDczDR8Nnb  m5LPa1nM8AAAAkXJQAg/dashboard-3.jpg?dc=4675411146977627108

----------


## bBINK

> citaat:
> In-car-entertainment ??
> 
> Hier een plaatje van mijn dashboard.. Pioneer cd/tuner hier helaas niet te zien.. Koffer maak ik binnenkort nog wel eens een plaatje van, past iig geen kratje bier meer in <img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0SADLAhAVYQEZ9H3zYGq8Y9c!MXzXjuC*XM2LC43l3*InplHQU  uS18mKlTth1wrXSC0KWNiixdlRPdz2tFi*dM770hBDczDR8Nnb  m5LPa1nM8AAAAkXJQAg/dashboard-3.jpg?dc=4675411146977627108



Dit is echt te vet <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Wat zit er allemaal in, en we willen een foto van de kofferbak !

__________________________________________________  Afknippen langs deze lijn

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:
> heeel netjes, nu alleen de behringer nog in case. anders leeft ie niet heeel lang denk ik..
> 
> In tilburg is het te doen!!



Welke behringer ??

Lighting to the MAX !!!
Update je mail lijsten.. heb nieuw adres !

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zow heb de uno inmiddels aan de kant gezet en heb een seat ibiza gekocht




Seat ibiza 2 liter Gti

Toch wel een verbetering niet ??  :Big Grin:

----------


## DjJeroen

Mag weer wat kosten allemaal :Big Grin: !

Het is zeker een heel leuk wagentje[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]!

Rijd zeker wel lekker door zo'n GTI? :Smile:

----------


## luc2366

je mag al blij zijn dat je daar je cd-koffers in kwijt raakt!

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> je mag al blij zijn dat je daar je cd-koffers in kwijt raakt!



Cd koffers ben ik lang geleden al mee opgehouden...

Tegenwoordig gaat er hoogstens een toolcase, weekendtas en laptop mee...

----------


## luc2366

ooow, meneer heeft een 'directiejobke' :-)

----------


## goldsound

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> ooow, meneer heeft een 'directiejobke' :-)



Nee dan was het wel een Mercedes of BMW geworden :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------

